# Minimal Complexity, 答应3



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 3, 2012)

roles sent.

you all get 24 hours for night actions from the half-hour mark. unsent actions don't happen.

tell me if I screwed something up. like, say, you didn't get sent a role.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Minimal Complexity, night 0*

day.

mai, mafia, is dead.

zero moment, not mafia, is dead.

feel free to discuss.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Minimal Complexity, day 1*

... huh. Well, Zero Moment is probably a Mafia kill, and I'd wager that Mai is a healer clash, perhaps? Since she is a pretty big heal target. Fortunate for us that she was Mafia, though.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Minimal Complexity, day 1*

Or possible a granny? Or a bulletproof that can kill back but still died? Lucky vig? Anyway, it's great that we have a mafia dead.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Minimal Complexity, day 1*

... oh, I didn't set a time limit, did I. you can have another 24h, I guess.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Minimal Complexity, day 1*

Hmm, I think we should just *abstain* for today.


----------



## Zexion (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Minimal Complexity, day 1*

*abstain*


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Minimal Complexity, day 1*

oh bluh nobody dies, 24h night.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Minimal Complexity, night 1*

oh, yes, day. 48h day, I suppose.

yiran is dead, not mafia.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Minimal Complexity, day 2*

So, half our day has gone and past. No-one has any information?

In a game this size I estimate there are two Mafia. We've got one down (unless res is being trollish and Mai was a miller, but this is /minimal complexity/ so idk), so I think we'll be safe for a while. If there's no new information then I think we should just abstain again, but...! No-one's posting. ): Please post, people?


----------



## Superbird (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Minimal Complexity, day 2*

I've got nothing to say.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Minimal Complexity, day 2*

Not much to say. Random lynch? It might end up getting lucky, but with so few people...


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Minimal Complexity, day 2*

oh, this is a thing, isn't it. I've been _occupied_. by which I mean, roughly on the other side of the northern hemisphere from my computer. access to said computer is, perhaps understandably, slightly limited.

as no votes have been submitted. undefined behaviour occurs, and, oddly enough, nobody dies. it was not innocent.

night. this will last until I get back to a computer, which is quite unlikely to actually be my computer. this will take at least 31 hours, and definitely more.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Minimal Complexity, night 2*

未来路， isnon-trivial头润mafia三十consistentaccess头啊computer， whichis， 而后，啊比他偶发啊平绒报了名。 anyway，答应comestible安定nobody迭声

有have傲天leastuntilI个头把车开头啊computer， which马克塔克啊分为大冶市

ed: uh this is why uncomputers with unkeyboards are not the best place to type up posts from, is likely to screw up input method.

um let's see I think the first part is some sort of rambling about my lack of consistent access to a computer. and then um food? I don't even know.

the second ... was probably the important part. let's see. um it looks like pinyin tlition so. you have ao tian least until I ge tou ba che/ju kai tou a computer, which ma ta ke a fen wei da ye shi .. you have ... at least until I ... get back to a computer? which ... make -- no, take? a ... few days?

you have at least until I get back to a computer, which [something] a few days, I guess.

... and pretty sure nobody dies. maybe that was what the comestibles and nobody was about?

dammit, I'm not doing this again, in the future if I mangle things you people are going to have to just read it as is >|||


----------

